# Is this a good grouping of fish? Or do I have it all wrong?



## naamahbengals (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a 45 gallon aquarium that I am cycling, and would like to add these fish:

4 Kuhlii Loach 
1 Spotted Rafael Catfish or 1 Pictus Catfish 
5 Glass Catfish
2 Pearl Gourami 
3 Ghost Shrimp
1 Mystery Snail 

Does this sound like a good mix? Or would some of them not get along? I tried to pick compatible fish, but I am new to aquarium-making...

Thanks!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Glass cats are somewhat touchy, nix the pictus and rafael, they will eat your shrimp. and the gouramis will eat the baby shrimp.

Sounds like a partial do-over, huh?


----------



## naamahbengals (Jun 13, 2008)

I would rather just nix the shrimp - unless another species of shrimp would be big enough to fend for themselves? The pictus and rafael are too beautiful to get rid of (by the way, can I have both, or would they compete?). Should I replace the glass cats with barbs? I think they would go well with the others...


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The glass cats are difficult to keep. You have a lot of bottom dwellers in that list... if it were me, I would swap out the glass cats for something that would swim more in the middle levels. Maybe some of the less nippy barbs or tetras, or some livebearers like swordtails. 

I don't think the raphael and the pictus will really "compete." The raphael behaves more like a pleco; it tends to like to hide and be still during the day and is more active at night. The pictus, on the other hand, is an active fish that will constantly swim about the aquarium looking for food. Very different fish. Both will likely eat any fish small enough to fit in their mouths, so whatever else you put with them shouldn't be too small.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I worry about either of those catfish munching on the kuhlis, since they loaches are so skinny and therefore fit in mouths (like spaghetti!). You'll also want to keep at least 6+ kuhlis if you ever want to see them, less than that and they'll be too shy to ever come out.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Skip the Raphael and the pictus. Gouramis are a good idea. Bring it up to 6 kuhlis. Unless you can do perfect water quality and have a solution for a slow, midwater current, skip the glass cats (they do better in a 4' tank in any case - glad to see you were going to keep a shoal though - good thinking there).

So with the gouramis up top and the shrimp and kuhlis down low, a shoaling fish for the middle, maybe. Cherry barbs, Black Ruby Barbs, Praecox rainbows, McCullochi rainbows, Diamond Tetras, Red or Black minor tetras, Espi, Harlequin, or Hengeli rasboras. Pristella Tetras if you want to keep the transparency.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

With the catfish out you could add a *single* Bolivian Ram or something like that. They may munch the shrimp from time to time, but for the most part the ghost shrimp are too big and cheap anyway


----------



## naamahbengals (Jun 13, 2008)

Hmm.... ok, revised list - 

6 Kuhlii Loach 
1 Spotted Rafael Catfish (small)
1 Pictus Catfish (small)
2 Pearl Gourami
5 Barbs (of a lesser nippy type - suggestions?)
1 Mystery Snail 

How does that look?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, the thing about those catfish is even if you buy them small, they will grow bigger. I still worry about the kuhlis being eaten.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Sooner or later, the raphael or the pictus will eat your kuhlis. Either go with the kuhlis or the catfish. If you go with the kuhlis, cherry barbs and black ruby barbs are both pretty darn cool. Get at least 2 females per male cherry barb, and make sure to aquascape to break up sightlines and provide hiding places if you get more than one. I have seen one male cherry barb chase another the full 4' of a 55 and back again. Fun stuff. They do not give my gouramis a bit of trouble, though, and they get along fine with the kuhlis.

If you are going to go with the larger cats, go with black rubies or gold barbs. Unless the cats get really big, they porbably won't take down a 3" fish.


----------



## naamahbengals (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok, once again, revised list - 

1 Spotted Rafael Catfish
1 Pictus Catfish
2 Pearl Gourami 
6 Barbs
5 Ghost Shrimp (don't mind if the cats get them, I can replace as feeders)
1 Snail (of a type that won't eat my plants)

I really want to keep the catfish. They are my favorite. Is there anything that has the elongated body like the Kuhlii Loach that would fit into this group? Also - can I use Green Tiger Barbs? Or is there anything aside from a species of barb or danio that would be good in it's place?


----------



## naamahbengals (Jun 13, 2008)

I was thinking - with the removal of the kuhlii loaches - perhaps a Black Spotted Eel? Those are a bit bigger, so safe from the cats, and I would probably have a larger tank before the time it would take for it to grow too large for my 45g. What do you think?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The tigers and gouramis won't mix. They'll nip the fins of the gourami relentlessly. They're about the right size to avoid being eaten by the cats, but just too nippy. Another similar sized barbs, like the ones tophat mentioned, would be a better choice. I also think some rainbows might be a better choice if you're looking for a school of fish to round-out the aquarium. Bosemani rainbows might work well.


----------



## naamahbengals (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok, nevermind on the Green Tiger Barbs then! I will probably just go with the Black Ruby Barbs. Is the Black Spotted Eel a no-go?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

The eel will easily eat the barbs unfortunately.

IF and only if you're planning on upgrading to a larger tank, you could probably get a Black Ghost Knife Fish. They're incredibly cool, and widely available. You'll just want to make sure you plan on getting a larger tank, as they'll get to be 20".

If you didn't want to do the barbs you could probably do an African Butterfly Fish on the top and the Raphael cat/pictus on the bottom.


----------



## naamahbengals (Jun 13, 2008)

How fast would a 4-inch Black Knife Fish grow too big for a 45 gallon tank?

Would a couple African Butterfly Fish get along with 2-4 Pearl Gourami? If so, that might be the best choice. If I get the need for little shoaling fish, I can always toss in a group of zebra danios that the cats can snack on.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Not sure how fast knives grow, but the ABF's would definitely eat the gourami.


----------



## naamahbengals (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok, then I will for sure stick to the barbs. I love the Gourami. 

I guess if the knife fish gets too big too fast, I can trade it back to my LFS for either a smaller one or a different fish. Would it be best to buy two of them, for company?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I woudn't get it if you dont plan on keep it long term and have the adequet space for it. 

And, to your question, they are fine alone.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Why don't you just read this? Seems like it would be much easier than getting some of these opinions.

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/freshwater_compatibility_chart.php


----------



## naamahbengals (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi - that helps alot! Thanks!

As for the Black Knife Fish - I am getting another, larger, tank in about a year or so, that I could transfer it to. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't going to grow too big in under a year!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I think it could outgrow a 45G easily within a year. I have heard people who's BGK grow to like at least 12" within the first year, if not more.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Cody said:


> I think it could outgrow a 45G easily within a year. I have heard people who's BGK grow to like at least 12" within the first year, if not more.


Could, maybe, possibly....Probably won't because most people are not adept enough to provide the diet needed for such explosive growth.


----------

